# How Many Bibles?



## bookslover (Dec 16, 2008)

How many Bibles do you have in your home and/or office, currently? Or, another way of saying it: how many Bibles do you own?


----------



## BJClark (Dec 16, 2008)

Me personally, I have 5, but we have at least 10 in our home..


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Dec 16, 2008)

I had to go with more than ten, for several reasons. I am unwilling to throw them away, I am an avid book collector (both for study and as a hobby), and I am moderately OCD (not quite as bad as Jon Lake, though, with the clean linen cloth and all !!!! )


----------



## Grymir (Dec 16, 2008)

At least ten.


----------



## jd.morrison (Dec 16, 2008)

I voted more than 10... but to be fair most of the are on my computer... I have probably 30 translations and several Hebrew, Greek and Latin Bibles...

I then have my BHS, my Greek NT, NIV, NKJV, KJV, RSV, CEV, ASV, RSV, and can't forget my NIV Teen Study Bible and my Spirit of the Reformation NIV Study Bible...

WOW! That is a lot! It really makes you realize that God has blessed us incredibly to be able to have so much when other Christians have only a page of Scripture to study from...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 16, 2008)

Easily 15+. I too can never bring myself to throw them away. I still have my Scofield (3) and Ryrie(2) Study Bibles.  I also have various translations. Now if you start counting the Bibles of the rest of the family... well, let's just say I don't have enough fingers and toes.


----------



## Igor (Dec 16, 2008)

Way over 10: besides my working Russian Bibles (1 travelling, 1 funeral, 1... just pocket, 1 preaching, 1 compact preaching, 1 MacArthur Study), I also have 4 KJV, 5 or 6 NIV, 1 NASB, 2 ESV, 2 Parallel (NIV/KJV and KJV/NKJV)... perhaps something else. Most of them are gifts. Never throw them away but often give them out to others. Somehow I feel that acquiring new Bibles is a never ending process - you just cannot have too many.


----------



## jambo (Dec 16, 2008)

Over 10 plus several New Testaments such as Gideons etc. Then if you add my wife's bibles and our sons bibles it is quite a number.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 16, 2008)

I have 8 bibles


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 16, 2008)

More than ten. Aside from Bibles I have purchased. Which really isn't an awful lot compared to some. I seem to receive two or three Bibles each year as gifts. Isn't it funny that people seem to think the perfect gift for a pastor is a Bible? I usually end up giving a good number away. It is hard to give away the Cambridge and Allan's that I have been given. I have though, at times.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 16, 2008)

I hate to admit it, but I have about 40+ whole editions...I also have Gideon NTs and then Greek NTs, and then Hebrew OTs. (I can't help it...if there is one thing I lust after it is books and Bibles.) I have given some away to those who need them, but most of the ones that I keep are full of my notes, and so I assume that no one else would want them.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 16, 2008)

At least 10, with 1 more on the way! A KJV (calfskin leather) from Trinitarian Bible Society with a Psalter in the back!!! 

http://www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org/site/sales/salesimages/PS4U.jpg


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 16, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> At least 10, with 1 more on the way! A KJV (calfskin leather) from Trinitarian Bible Society with a Psalter in the back!!!
> 
> http://www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org/site/sales/salesimages/PS4U.jpg



Why, oh why did you post that? What Psalter is in it?


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 16, 2008)

When I got to five, just for me, and hadn't even started on the family Bibles, what my husbands has, much less the electronic versions, I had to go with more than 10. We even have one wrapped for our 15-year-old for Christmas (Spirit of Reformation NIV study Bible).


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 16, 2008)

jd.morrison said:


> I voted more than 10... but to be fair most of the are on my computer... I have probably 30 translations and several Hebrew, Greek and Latin Bibles...
> 
> I then have my BHS, my Greek NT, NIV, NKJV, KJV, RSV, CEV, ASV, RSV, and can't forget my NIV Teen Study Bible and my Spirit of the Reformation NIV Study Bible...
> 
> WOW! That is a lot! It really makes you realize that God has blessed us incredibly to be able to have so much when other Christians have only a page of Scripture to study from...



I recall one anecdote about people in England during the Reformation era, trading a wagon load of hay for just one or two pages of a Bible printed in their own language. Puts me to shame that I don't spend more time in the Word!


----------



## Kim G (Dec 16, 2008)

Me:
Scofield KJV (from my Dispensational days)
ESV Reformation Study Bible
NASB
Small ESV
Pocket NIV
French Bible
Korean Bible
Kamtok Pidgen Bible
3 Gideon New Testaments

My hubby:
NASB
ESV
Pocket KJV
Grandpa's KJV
Spanish Bible


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 16, 2008)

Andrew, you're right on. I've thought the same thing, especially considering the commentaries, sermons, etc., we have right at our finger tips. I am far more ignorant of the Word than I should be given all that is available! (Not to mention the excellent preaching in my own church.)


----------



## JM (Dec 16, 2008)

38 or so...


----------



## Igor (Dec 16, 2008)

TsonMariytho said:


> I recall one anecdote about people in England during the Reformation era, trading a wagon load of hay for just one or two pages of a Bible printed in their own language.


My friends were telling me how they copied the Four Gospels by hand(!) in the 80s. I myself, while an unbeliever, bought my first Russian Bible in the year of 1988 (or so) at the flee market - there were a lot of brand new Bibles that had been smuggled to the Soviet Union from the West and then somehow appeared in the unofficial book markets.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 16, 2008)

Each of the children have a Gideon's NT from the gent down the road. Two of the children were presented with NT's upon baptism. Four of our children each own an ESV. Three children also own a KJV. I believe we have 3 other ESV, 2 Geneva's, a KJV Thompson (the other Thompson was given away...we have a habit of giving away Bibles to friends and coworkers...many whom either don't have good study material, don't own a Bible but are requesting one, etc), an ASV, and I have no idea if there are more floating about. But when you consider how many are in our household....


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Dec 16, 2008)

Im not sure this is quite fair, as I work in a ministry position for the Army and have several hundred Bibles in my office. But personally I have about 12-15 personal Bibles.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Dec 16, 2008)

I answered 10, but we have somewhere between 9-12. My wife had 5-6 and I had 5-6, so when we got married we combined forces, so to speak. We have KJV, NKJV, ESV, NASV, NIV, a Spanish translation, and a dual English/Spanish version I got her as a wedding gift (she's from Spain).


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 16, 2008)

I collect books in general, as a Christian, I of course have fairly good number of Bibles.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2008)

I have many Bibles, certainly more than twenty.


----------



## KMK (Dec 16, 2008)

Does this include digital and online Bibles? I have been using digitized stuff more and more.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2008)

I didn't include online. If we do we will have have many, many Bibles.

What is available to us in this day is outstanding. What a wonderful *and* frightening day we live in!


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 16, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> APuritansMind said:
> 
> 
> > At least 10, with 1 more on the way! A KJV (calfskin leather) from Trinitarian Bible Society with a Psalter in the back!!!
> ...



I believe it's the same psalter TBS sells as a hardback: The Psalms of David in Metre According to the Version approved by The Church of Scotland in 1650.


----------



## shackleton (Dec 16, 2008)

I hate to say it but I have 40+. I have a weakness for them I have just about every study bible there is, sometimes more than one copy, and 1 or more copies of non-study bibles. 

But I try to give them away whenever I have a chance.


----------



## matt01 (Dec 16, 2008)

2 McArthur Study Bibles, 1 NKJV, and 1 Giddeon Psalms/NT


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 16, 2008)

shackleton said:


> I hate to say it but I have 40+. I have a weakness for them I have just about every study bible there is, sometimes more than one copy, and 1 or more copies of non-study bibles.
> 
> But I try to give them away whenever I have a chance.


Ditto, I have some multiple copies on some Bibles, I usually, call a local Pastor and ask that they be given to members with Bibles "on the last leg" and new converts who may not own a Bible.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Dec 16, 2008)

At least 28+ print editions, plus a whole lot more on my Accordance software.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Dec 16, 2008)

I think we have about 25 in the house.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 16, 2008)

nicnap;



> I have given some away to those who need them, but most of the ones that I keep are full of my notes, and so I assume that no one else would want them.



You would be surprised at who may appreciate a bible with many notes.

Many of my friends when they became Christians wanted to read through the notes in my bibles..one of which was a convert from Mormonism, I gave him one of my Bible's filled with my notes..He was amazed and encouraged that God still speaks to man today and how many OT passages still relate to today's world.

Consider if you donated even one of those to a Missionary to take overseas to leave with a new convert or a young pastor..who doesn't have all the commentaries that we have available here, and the wealth of knowledge that is written within the pages--of things God has taught you over the years.

My kids read through the personal notes in my bible, and then look at me and say "wow, God sure has taught you a lot hasn't He?" I say, "yes, but I still have a LOT to learn."


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 16, 2008)

There are 58 Bibles in this room (my Library). I know I have more (at least 3) in other rooms, my wife also has a couple (maybe 3), and my son has 2 Bibles. So without going and counting the others in the other rooms, I would guess that there are about 65 copies of the Word of God in my house. 

This does not count New Testaments, or electronic versions.


----------



## jawyman (Dec 17, 2008)

I have well over sixty bibles, but then again, I collect them.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 17, 2008)

At least 15 (including Greek and Hebrew) without looking too deep...


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, add one more. Yesterday I received a Cambridge Pitt Minion ESV. It is very nice! It is sitting on my desk right now just beaming its radiance via the art gilded pages.


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 17, 2008)

BJClark said:


> nicnap;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After my grandmother's funeral, we all went over to my aunt and uncle's home where they had laid a number of items on a long table. These were things that belonged to my grandmother that no one had claimed. Her personal Bible was among those items, and I was pleasantly surprised that no one else wanted it. I took it, and it is among my favorite Bibles because of the notes she left in it. During the last several years of her life, she was reading it every day for hours.


----------



## baron (Dec 17, 2008)

I voted more than ten if i include my Schofeild, Ryrie Bible, and New Jerusalem Bible. My wife is always scolding me when i say i need another bible and then she reminds me of how many christians there are in third world nations that do not have one bible. I always ask her how many do not have bibles and thats the end of the conservation. Always wonder why do I need another bible or book?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2008)

I really just use one, NKJV Reformation Study Bible. I have a dozen or so for refence. And I have around a hundred or so to give away (NKJV & ESV).


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my.

One in Amharic. One in Wollaita. One parallel NT in Amharic and English. One parallel Chinese/English. A few Spanish NTs. A narrative Bible, a chronological Bible. An NKJV, a KJV. A paperback Torah.

Eleven 1599 Genevas. Several children's bibles (Zondervan thingies). A few NIV study bibles (none purchased within the last 10 years, mea culpa).

And my wife just got me the Sproul Reformation ESV study bible. Woohoo.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 17, 2008)

I also had to vote 'more?' Every member of the family has at least two, hubby and I have more, and we keep 6 ESV pew bibles on a stand in the living room for family worship. That way we don't have everyone running around looking for their bible and have it take 15 mins just to get assembled.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 17, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> More than ten. Aside from Bibles I have purchased. Which really isn't an awful lot compared to some. I seem to receive two or three Bibles each year as gifts. Isn't it funny that people seem to think the perfect gift for a pastor is a Bible? I usually end up giving a good number away. It is hard to give away the Cambridge and Allan's that I have been given. I have though, at times.



I'll be happy to take a Cambridge or Allan off your hands the next time you feel the urge to give one away.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 18, 2008)

I carry six to my day job, plus two of those handheld electronic ones from Franklin for quick searching of cross-references. Also have more than twenty at home in my office.

My favorite? A toss up between my new ESV Study Bible with calfskin leather (with the 600+ topical guide from an old MacArthur Study Bible glued into it) and my side-margin referenced NASB.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 22, 2008)

Over 20 different ones from over the decades...may different translations on my MaSword computer software also.

One of my favorite Bible related books is a original binding of the detailed commentary by Pearson on the Apostles Creed, called 'Pearson on the Creed" printed way back in 1723.


----------



## dvddttmr (Dec 22, 2008)

I have 8 myself: a Reformation Study Bible, a McArthur Study Bible, a NIV Study Bible, a NASB Reference Bible, an HCSB Reference Bible, an ESV Thinline that I use for preaching, my BHS, UBSGNT. My wife has 2: a NASB Life Application Study Bible and a NASB Thinline. Then on top of that, there is all the bibles that we have on our computers.


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 22, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Eleven 1599 Genevas.



This makes me curious. :^)

Do you host a study group that references the Geneva version or something? (If you feel like sharing.)


----------

